# Parma



## sekolax216 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey all,
I'm new to the site. My name is Scott and I'm currently residing in Parma. Figured I'd introduce myself for my first post.


----------



## jayfressh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Scott, I'm new too, I live in Brunswick. 

I will let you know if I find anything out my way.


----------



## jemajema (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, I'm new to the site as well, just made my first post yesterday after finding 24 blacks, just under a half pound, in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park. I live in Bay Village.


----------



## jayfressh (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice Jema, we are all pretty close I'm headed to some private land this evening to search for some. 

Do you have a local buyer or gathering for personal use? Not sure it is legal to gather in Nation Park.....?


----------



## jemajema (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah I just found this on their website:

(c)(1), (c)(2) The following fruits, nuts, berries or unoccupied seashells may be gathered by 
hand for personal use or consumption, in accordance with the noted size, quantity, collection 
sites and/or use or consumption restrictions: 
 Visitors may collect by hand reasonable quantities of edible fruit, berries, or nuts, for personal 
use or consumption, except from plants that are contained in the Federal or State of Ohio 
lists of rare, threatened, or endangered species of plants. 
 Fungi (mushrooms) and bulbs are not considered fruit, berries or nuts and may not be 
collected in any quantity. 

I'm new what else can I say, won't do that again.


----------



## jayfressh (Apr 28, 2014)

Jema, 


What terrain are finding your morels at? Hillsides, flat forest floor, drier areas, wet areas, etc..?


----------



## markmorel19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jemajema, national parks (as you found out) are prohibited. State parks and forests, like the metro parks, are fair game. I have a morel hunting book published in 2010 that says this. As long as nothing has changed in 4 years..


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you sure about the metro parks? It is prohibited in the ones I've been to around Columbus.


----------



## markmorel19 (Apr 27, 2014)

From what I've read and heard, it varies county to county. I did miss lead you, Summit county metroparks are off limits, but you can get written permission from someone. I know Portage county works this way and I'm sure others as well. You have to call the Rangers office.


----------



## markmorel19 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/mushroomhunting


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, I just looked too and it looks like I was just referring to the Franklin County metro parks. I will have to check out other near by parks to see if it is permitted, besides State parks.


----------

